# My 2nd Fursona: Jack the Polar Bear.



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 6, 2012)

*Name:* Jack
*Age:* 17
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Polar Bear
*Height:* 6"2'
*Weight:* 180lbs

*Appearance: *
- _Hair and fur:_ Medium long shaggy hair, very closely resembling mine. 
- _Markings:_ He has a scar on his right index finger from when he cut himself with a Swiss Army knife. 
- _Eye color:_ Blue.
- _Other features:_ He has a strange birth-mark on the right side of his chest that looks a lot like a third-degree burn.

*Behavior and Personality:* Incredibly quiet. Only speaks  when spoken to, and even then, he'll use short answers such as 'Yes',  'No', 'Maybe' and 'I don't care'. But with silence comes a gift. Jack is  seen as a very calm collected individual and is incredibly hard to  upset. He could be seen as the eternal optimist, but lack of motivation  and self-esteem make it hard for him to get to a good place.

Jack, however, is sometimes seen as a bit of a smooth-talker. When  engaged with a conversation with someone he fancies, he'll take out his  tongue and put in his silver one. And you'd best watch yourself. When he  fancies you, you'd better get ready to repel his 'Brian Cox' level  charm.

*Skills:* A successful Camera Operator and Sound Editor  for ABC News 24. Is not even affected by insults, or personal attacks.  He's a major Smooth talker. 

*Likes:* Personal space, Reading, Music, Feeling of Team-work, his Boyfriend.
*Dislikes:* Today's music, Ignorance, Arrogance, Chocolate, the color Green.

*Clothing/Personal Style:* His general appearance  consists of a black turtle neck, black leather  overcoat, jeans, black  steel-capped boots and a pair of wool fingerless  gloves. His clothing  taste ranges from Grunge, Metal and Indie.

*Goal:* To be honest, he has no bloody clue what his main goal is yet.
*Profession:* Camera Operator.
*Personal quote:* _"On a long enough time-line, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero."_
*Theme song:* 'Sweet Child O' Mine' by Guns & Roses.
*Birthdate:* 18/06/1995
*Star sign:* Gemini 

*Favorite food:* Chicken Curry Laxsa
*Favorite drink: *Double Espresso
*Favorite location: *St. Petersburg, Russia.
*Favorite weather: *Cold, Rainy, Storming and Grey
*Favorite color:* Black

*Least liked food: *Pizza
*Least liked drink:* Lemon, Lime and Bitters
*Least liked location:* Alice Springs, Australia.
*Least liked weather:* Sunny, Hot and Tropic.

*Favorite person:* His boyfriend
*Least liked person:* His ex-boyfriend
*Friends:* The only one he has is his boyfriend
*Relations:* Mother, father and twin brother
*Enemies:* 50% of his family tree
*Orientation: *Homosexual


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 6, 2012)

Why does he hate the colour green?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 6, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Why does he hate the colour green?



Only Hot Green or Lime Green. They hurt his eyes... =/


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 6, 2012)

Does he drink a lot of coke?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 6, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Does he drink a lot of coke?



He'll have the occasional bottle of Vanilla Coke every now and then. =)


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 6, 2012)

So how does he respond to people who resist his 'smooth talk'?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 6, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> So how does he respond to people who resist his 'smooth talk'?



He'll just say 'Alright. Have a good one!' and walk off. As I said, he's very hard to upset.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice bio, good job on having a normal name for your 'sona unlike most. :V
I like your use of that metaphor. x3


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 20, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Very nice bio, good job on having a normal name for your 'sona unlike most. :V
> I like your use of that metaphor. x3



Thanks, Trecie! I gave him the name 'Ethan' because it was the name that I was originally going to be called. =)


----------



## Aldino (Jun 20, 2012)

Does he drink Ocarina of Lime?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 20, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Does he drink Ocarina of Lime?



He's partial to the occasional glass every now and then. l=)


----------



## Aldino (Jun 20, 2012)

Does he share with Americans even if they are only humans?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 20, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Does he share with Americans even if they are only humans?



He respects everyone, regardless of country or race. So yes. He definitely would.


----------



## Aldino (Jun 21, 2012)

How quaint, a human and a talking, drinking Polar bear getting along. I'm certain I've read that in a book somewhere.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jun 21, 2012)

Quiet and replies with short answers. Sounds like me. Also, cool birthmark.


----------

